# STEP IT UP ON THE GROWTH AIDS....ANYONE?



## Mandy4610 (May 14, 2008)

*NEW DATE FOR PROGRESS CHECK IN IS END OF OCTOBER 2008. WE ARE GOING FOR ANOTHER 3 MONTHS!!! STEP IT UP LADIES!!!!*


I am so inconsistent with growth aids. I need some people to partner up with so we can support each other with using our growth aids. Anyone care to join me? It can be anyone with any kind of growth aid. I just need someone to encourage me to use the aids and my hair really needs all the help it can get. I want to me able to do something with my TWA by end of June/July.
Come join me!!!!!!!!!!!!

*RULES:
1. You can use any growth aids you like.
2. Apply the growth aids at least every other day (every day if you can manage)
3. Check in at least once a week (more if you can)*


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2008)

I'll join you 

I'm using BT and I'm so dang absentminded! I need something to keep me on track. What growth aid are you using?


----------



## KAT25 (May 14, 2008)

I really need to join this also but my only thing is that I need a new growth aid to try out. I have used BT, MN and Surge but I was thinking about trying out the new thing (ova teck???)


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 14, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I'll join you
> 
> I'm using BT and I'm so dang absentminded! I need something to keep me on track. What growth aid are you using?


I am using BT and MN. BT makes my hair so oily, I have to figure out how to make sure I don't use too much.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 14, 2008)

KAT25 said:


> I really need to join this also but my only thing is that I need a new growth aid to try out. I have used BT, MN and Surge but I was thinking about trying out the new thing (ova teck???)


I would like to try this as well, its so expensive. I will have to use up my BT and MN before I can buy it.


----------



## sholly6 (May 14, 2008)

KAT25 said:


> I really need to join this also but my only thing is that I need a new growth aid to try out. I have used BT, MN and Surge but I was thinking about trying out the new thing (ova teck???)




What is ova teck and how do you use it?  Thank in advance for answers ladies.

Sue


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 14, 2008)

What rules shall we set for ourselves? Apply the aids at least every other day? Does that sound reasonable?
I would like to try this until July.
We will need starting pics.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 14, 2008)

sholly6 said:


> What is ova teck and how do you use it?  Thank in advance for answers ladies.
> 
> Sue


Ovation cell therapy or Mega tek. There is a thread about this stickied in the forum.


----------



## chickory_bee (May 14, 2008)

I'm  in!
I just had a catastrophic hair disaster, and am back on the growth kick.


----------



## RODI (May 14, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am using BT and MN. BT makes my hair so oily, I have to figure out how to make sure I don't use too much.


 

_In ref to how to use less oil , this is what I do._

_I part my hair as high as I can from one temple around to the next. Then I apply the oil (not much) and let the oil run down my scalp. Leaning my head to each side and then leaning my head back until i feel the oil reach to the bottom of my head all around. _
_Then I massage my whole head just in case there were spots missed._


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 14, 2008)

LADI said:


> _In ref to how to use less oil , this is what I do._
> 
> _I part my hair as high as I can from one temple around to the next. Then I apply the oil (not much) and let the oil run down my scalp. Leaning my head to each side and then leaning my head back until i feel the oil reach to the bottom of my head all around. _
> _Then I massage my whole head just in case there were spots missed._


Thanks for this advice, sounds like a good idea. Will you be joining us?


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> What rules shall we set for ourselves? Apply the aids at least every other day? Does that sound reasonable?
> I would like to try this until July.
> We will need starting pics.



I think at least every other day is a good guideline  Wanna make sure we get the maximum effect  I can't post pics, but I have a picture in my profile of my freshly trimmed hair from a few weeks back. That's my starting pic 

Should we check in once a week or every time we use our growth aids?


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2008)

LADI said:


> _In ref to how to use less oil , this is what I do._
> 
> _I part my hair as high as I can from one temple around to the next. Then I apply the oil (not much) and let the oil run down my scalp. Leaning my head to each side and then leaning my head back until i feel the oil reach to the bottom of my head all around. _
> _Then I massage my whole head just in case there were spots missed._



Good tip! I'm gonna try this tomorrow


----------



## long2short2_? (May 14, 2008)

im in! i started on BT mixed with Cocasta Shikakai Oil from Hairveda. massage this into my scalp every day or every other day depending on how long it takes for the oil to absorb into my scalp. im going to be doing this for the enitre summer.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I think at least every other day is a good guideline  Wanna make sure we get the maximum effect  I can't post pics, but I have a picture in my profile of my freshly trimmed hair from a few weeks back. That's my starting pic
> 
> Should we check in once a week or every time we use our growth aids?


We can check in as often as we want, but a least once a week for sure.
Applying every other day works for me, I will try every day if I can. I say we go with every other day at the least.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 15, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> im in! i started on BT mixed with Cocasta Shikakai Oil from Hairveda. massage this into my scalp every day or every other day depending on how long it takes for the oil to absorb into my scalp. im going to be doing this for the enitre summer.


Welcome. Thanks for joining.


----------



## Rei (May 15, 2008)

what i want to know is if BT and all fo those other sulfer mixes, do they improve THICKNESS only? or help with ACTUAL growth rate?


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 15, 2008)

Ok Mandy I want in on this too, I'm using a sulphur mix that I want to continue to use until the end of the year.


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 15, 2008)

count me in also im using MN only right now, this will be my first challenge


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 15, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am so inconsistent with growth aids. I need some people to partner up with so we can support each other with using our growth aids. Anyone care to join me? It can be anyone with any kind of growth aid. I just need someone to encourage me to use the aids and my hair really needs all the help it can get. I want to me able to do something with my TWA by end of June/July.
> Come join me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mandy4610
> ...



Aye Aye: I'm using Lenzi's Request and BT Cream


----------



## ajacks (May 15, 2008)

I'm in.  I guess I'll be using OCT since I am on that challenge already, but I may incorporate one of my many other growth aids as well (BT, Gro-Aut, MN, Surge).   I'm taking out my sew-in next week so I will post a starting pic then.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 15, 2008)

Rei said:


> what i want to know is if BT and all fo those other sulfer mixes, do they improve THICKNESS only? or help with ACTUAL growth rate?


I am not quite sure about this one, maybe the other ladies can chime in.


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2008)

Checking in.... I used my BT today


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2008)

Rei said:


> what i want to know is if BT and all fo those other sulfer mixes, do they improve THICKNESS only? or help with ACTUAL growth rate?



Lenzi's Request and MN improve length

BT can go either way for some folks. Some members only got length, some only got thickness, some got both


----------



## hothair (May 15, 2008)

I should join this I have ALL the growth aids but no consistency aside from the last 2 weeks so maybe if I'm in a challenge, I'm using MN mix on my scalp nightly and spraying MT on my hair and scalp daily will continue till end of June and see what results I get...


----------



## Jadore_tay (May 15, 2008)

can i join?? i will start using MN tonight. what are the rules?


----------



## michaela (May 15, 2008)

Can i Join?
I use Mn & Megatek


----------



## phyl73 (May 15, 2008)

I want to join.  I am using OCT right now, but want to add some growth aids as well.  I really wanted to see what OCT would do on its own before I added anything else to it.  I'll start with the growth aids at the end of the month.


----------



## discodumpling (May 15, 2008)

Please count me in on this one. It's easy for me because i've been using the same e/o blend consistently for about a yr. 

I'll post starting pics this weekend.


----------



## long2short2_? (May 15, 2008)

Rei said:


> what i want to know is if BT and all fo those other sulfer mixes, do they improve THICKNESS only? or help with ACTUAL growth rate?



the only product that thickened my hair was MTG. in five weeks i'd have 1/4in of NG, but with BT i get an inch. BT also helps to keep my NG moisturized on account of the coconut oil that's in it. but as for thickness


----------



## long2short2_? (May 15, 2008)

just an update for me: i've been using BT for a week with my cornrows. i feel waves underneath my cornrows and i can fit my two fingers underneath to kinda pinch the NG. so im already seeing results! yay me


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 15, 2008)

Newbie here! I would like to do this. What is MN? I'd like to try that. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 15, 2008)

MN is miconazole nitrate.......yes, yes.... The yeast infection stuff, like Monistat.
There is a thread on it....it is one of the stickies on the forum.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 15, 2008)

Okay, ladies, I'm in! I just was reading and found out what MN is (Monistat). I also found some great mixes for it. I'M IN & EXCITED!​


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 15, 2008)

Moisture2608 said:


> Okay, ladies, I'm in! I just was reading and found out what MN is (Monistat). I also found some great mixes for it. I'M IN & EXCITED!​


Welcome....


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 15, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> can i join?? i will start using MN tonight. what are the rules?


You sure can join...I posted the rules on the first page.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (May 15, 2008)

Count me in! Even though I JUST signed up for LHCF (subscribed and all.. yay me!) I've already created a mixture that I have been using for the past week. MN (2%)... Sulfur 8 and Coconut Oil and I apply to my scalp (I have cornrows in my hair right now) 3x a week before I go to bed.  When I take these braids out in 3-4 weeks I'll post results then put them back in after my hair gets a weeks rest. =D = SUMMER 2008 PLANS!


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2008)

Moisture2608 said:


> Newbie here! I would like to do this. What is MN? I'd like to try that. Thanks, ladies!



MN is miconazole nitrate, it can be found in monistat 7 and neosporin af. You can mix it with oils to dilute it 

BTW, I lurve your name


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> MN is miconazole nitrate, it can be found in monistat 7 and neosporin af. You can mix it with oils to dilute it
> 
> BTW, I lurve your name


 

Thanks! 


Checking in ~ I just did a mixture of MN this morning!


----------



## long2short2_? (May 16, 2008)

i was just debating if i really wanted to get up and go the bathroom to apply my growth aid. its funny that i clicked on this thread, but its a great thing i did cause that was just the push i needed to go and apply.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 16, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> i was just debating if i really wanted to get up and go the bathroom to apply my growth aid. its funny that i clicked on this thread, but its a great thing i did cause that was just the push i needed to go and apply.


This is good, thats exactly the purpose of this thread...MOTIVATION.. MOTIVATION..MOTIVATION.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 16, 2008)

I would like to join this. The only growth aid i'm using is my MN mixture,but i get lazy and don't apply it much, so this will definitely help.


----------



## Jadore_tay (May 16, 2008)

just checking in... i am applying MN mixture every other night.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 17, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I would like to join this. The only growth aid i'm using is my MN mixture,but i get lazy and don't apply it much, so this will definitely help.


Welcome....motivation is what we are looking for here.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 17, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> just checking in... i am applying MN mixture every other night.


Thanks for checking in. I am doing the same too. I am using an MN mixture too. I think I made the best mixture last night. It is very creamy and not oily at all...Now I just have to see what it does for my hair


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 17, 2008)

Just checking in I've been doing my sulphur mixture every other day, so far so good.


----------



## Extremus (May 17, 2008)

I want to join, but what other good growth aids are out there? besides:

MN - headaches, even with adding oils and stuff
BT- don't want to order online, I want it NOW 
MTG- same as above, and the only stores that carries it is 20mins away from me (by fwy) 
MSM/Biotin- too much facial & body acne


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 17, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> I want to join, but what other good growth aids are out there? besides:
> 
> MN - headaches, even with adding oils and stuff
> BT- don't want to order online, I want it NOW
> ...


How about OCT/MEGA TEK. That might work for you. It is expensive though. erplexed


----------



## Extremus (May 17, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> How about OCT/MEGA TEK. That might work for you. It is expensive though. erplexed



what's that? erplexed


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 17, 2008)

im in. i will be using my mn mix containing mtg. i have already started using it every nite


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 17, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> what's that? erplexed


Ovation cell therapy. There is a sticky in the forum about it, if you want to check it out. You can find the details there.
Here is the link 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301
HTH


----------



## tiffers (May 17, 2008)

Checking in  Used my BT today. I'm gonna use a growth aid every day and alternate between BT and Tresscence's Purpose Pomade


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 17, 2008)

checking in- i applied my MN today after my rollerset.Those that are using it with coconut oil can you tell me what kind of coconut oil you use and where I can get it from? I've been applying straight from the tube but it can be drying so i need help with a mixture not too many items because im not trying to buy anymore product. Just want to find a good mixture so that i dont have to apply MN and then apply something to the scalp for moisture, wanna knock it out in one shot!


----------



## ajacks (May 17, 2008)

Checking in as well.  I just used my OCT


----------



## michaela (May 17, 2008)

Check in 
Used my mn mix earlier today


----------



## long2short2_? (May 17, 2008)

its been ten days with my cornrows in and i used BT for 9 days. i love how it works so fast on my hair. gonna do a good wash and treatment then back into the cornrows for another ten days. so i wont be using BT again until tuesday at the latest. i cant wait to see my length in August


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 17, 2008)

My starter pic is below. I used my MN mixture last night and just finished applying it again tonight.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 17, 2008)

Off to apply my MN/BT mix.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (May 18, 2008)

i'll join u guys
i'm using bt and mn


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (May 18, 2008)

*I'll join up on this challenge. Haven't been consistent as of late.  I'll be using a sulfur mix concoction and will probably go back to using MN in about a week or 2.  Don't know yet.*


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 18, 2008)

lurkersincejan said:


> checking in- i applied my MN today after my rollerset.Those that are using it with coconut oil can you tell me what kind of coconut oil you use and where I can get it from? I've been applying straight from the tube but it can be drying so i need help with a mixture not too many items because im not trying to buy anymore product. Just want to find a good mixture so that i dont have to apply MN and then apply something to the scalp for moisture, wanna knock it out in one shot!


 

I use Nutiva brand. It's organic extra virgin coconut oil. I bought mine from vitacost.com. Mine was 54 oz for like $22 (the total was $26 - s/h). It's a super great value. I had been buying mine from a local health food store and I was paying like $15 for 16 oz; so I was so glad to find vitacost. 

HTH!


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 18, 2008)

Moisture2608 said:


> I use Nutiva brand. It's organic extra virgin coconut oil. I bought mine from vitacost.com. Mine was 54 oz for like $22 (the total was $26 - s/h). It's a super great value. I had been buying mine from a local health food store and I was paying like $15 for 16 oz; so I was so glad to find vitacost.
> 
> HTH!


 Thank you and how do you mix and apply it? do you use a bottom, brush or hand?


----------



## PureSilver (May 18, 2008)

*I would like to join too and i know i'm a lil late but i won't be using any special oils on my scalp. I prefer to use vitamins as my growth aid for now. Is that ok?*


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 18, 2008)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> *I would like to join too and i know i'm a lil late but i won't be using any special oils on my scalp. I prefer to use vitamins as my growth aid for now. Is that ok?*


Welcome. You ca use any growth aids you like... No problem at all.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 18, 2008)

lurkersincejan said:


> Thank you and how do you mix and apply it? do you use a bottom, brush or hand?


 
I'm new at using MN and actually last week I was reading another thread (forgot which one exactly) and saw *your *hair pictures and that you've been using MN! And I was like *OMG! OMG!* I don't even know what this "MN" is, but I'm about to do this.  So, you've actually been *MY* inspiration. 

So, since I'm new at this, I don't know how much help I can be, as I'm still learning myself. Anyway, on Friday, I made my first batch:

1 tube of MN (from Wal-Mart ~ the Equate brand; Family Dollar wasn't open yet!)
Sulfur 8
Coconut Oil
Doo Groo Growth Oil

I did not do any specific measuring. But, I do use a relaxer brush to put the mixture on my scalp and then I just massage my scalp. 

Next time, I'm going to add some essential oils for stimulation. 

Anyway, I hope this newbie has been of some help. 

And....happy growing! I am still so impressed with your growth, girl!


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 18, 2008)

Moisture2608 said:


> I'm new at using MN and actually last week I was reading another thread (forgot which one exactly) and saw *your *hair pictures and that you've been using MN! And I was like *OMG! OMG!* I don't even know what this "MN" is, but I'm about to do this.  So, you've actually been *MY* inspiration.
> 
> So, since I'm new at this, I don't know how much help I can be, as I'm still learning myself. Anyway, on Friday, I made my first batch:
> 
> ...



Wow thank you so much, Im still a newbie myself so to hear that I have inspired someone is wonderful to hear. Ive been using doo grow growth oil also, i have a little left so maybe i'll mix the rest with the mn and coconut oil when I get it. you have been helpful, thank you


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 18, 2008)

lurkersincejan said:


> checking in- i applied my MN today after my rollerset.Those that are using it with coconut oil can you tell me what kind of coconut oil you use and where I can get it from? I've been applying straight from the tube but it can be drying so i need help with a mixture not too many items because im not trying to buy anymore product. Just want to find a good mixture so that i dont have to apply MN and then apply something to the scalp for moisture, wanna knock it out in one shot!


 

i use vatika (coconut) oil


----------



## Jadore_tay (May 21, 2008)

Ladies!! i am soo mad i been using my mn mix every other day i left Georgia and is now back in New York for the summer. my hair is shedding like crazy i do not know if it is the instant change of weather but i know for sure it is not the mn  i am P.O. i am off to get a wash & set so will see if it tames the shedding....


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2008)

I've been forgetting to check in, but I've been using my BT every day


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 21, 2008)

I have been applying my MN mixture nightly. I have to go restock since i'm running low. I'm doing good at keeping this up daily.


----------



## long2short2_? (May 21, 2008)

just checking in. i've got a new set of cornrows that were tight on my scalp. im expecting loose braids by Sunday. im wondering if i should keep on stretching or perm my hair. i lost a lot of hair when i did my braids, but that's also due to the fact that i had to wash with gallons of water and didnt have my staple moisturizers so my hair was kinda dry. never mind, i just bought my staple so ima keep on stretching until my hair cries out.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (May 21, 2008)

*Just checking in, applied my growth aid approx 3 hours ago after I did a co-wash, I meant to do a DC first, so I'll do it next wash.*


----------



## michaela (May 21, 2008)

I applied My Megatek mix today!
Im very excited i see lots of new growth!
I want to flat iron to see!
But im going to wait until July 4th to do that!
Maybe even longer...
I cant hold a press for nothing=Shrinkage with straight ends lol!


----------



## tiffers (May 22, 2008)

I used my BT this morning, I'm so proud of myself


----------



## Kimiche (May 22, 2008)

I would like to join you ladies.  
I am currently using BT.  At first I didn't use it right and I used too much and my hair was oily and flat that week lol.  Now I part my hair in different areas and apply it to the parts, nape, and a little on my edges.


----------



## long2short2_? (May 23, 2008)

i had a terrible day with the BT today. i had to run around for about 2 hours when the sun was at its hottest today. my hair smelled so gross and when i got into my car, it kinda stunk up the place  i cant stand the smell of hot sulpher  can anyone relate?

(and just a few minutes ago, i went and applied BT to my scalp. i aint stopping this growth cause of a lil stank)


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 23, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> I would like to join you ladies.
> I am currently using BT.  At first I didn't use it right and I used too much and my hair was oily and flat that week lol.  Now I part my hair in different areas and apply it to the parts, nape, and a little on my edges.


Welcome, I will add you to the list.


----------



## tiffers (May 23, 2008)

Almost forgot, but I DID use my BT today


----------



## 4mia (May 23, 2008)

hi everyone i want to be added. I have some mn and some otehr grow aids ill take pics tomorrow. I really need to be consistant with this. I use to use mtg 1-3x a week and got great results. Im not sure if im going to use that again. I want to try the mn that i have.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 24, 2008)

4mia said:


> hi everyone i want to be added. I have some mn and some otehr grow aids ill take pics tomorrow. I really need to be consistant with this. I use to use mtg 1-3x a week and got great results. Im not sure if im going to use that again. I want to try the mn that i have.


Welcome...I will add you. Please review the challenge rules


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 24, 2008)

I used my MN/BT mix today. How you guys doing so far?
EASY CHALLENGE RIGHT????????????


----------



## ajacks (May 24, 2008)

Checking In... Alternating between Gro-Aut and OCT.  I think I've only missed two days so far.  I am waiting for my De Louise Ayurveda Growth Elixir.  I can't wait to try this !!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 25, 2008)

I applied mine tonight as well. And u're right Mandy, very easy, but is very helpful. Its easier to do when u have others doing it with you.


----------



## chickory_bee (May 25, 2008)

Not sure if it's been a week yet, but just to check in, I am still using my concoction in my hair daily. I DC a minimum of 3 times a week, and then do an ACV rinse, apply a leave in and then use my concoction on my scalp. I was going to get braids, but was told not to, so instead, I'm encouraging my hair other ways!


----------



## morehairplease (May 25, 2008)

I ordered the De Louise growth elixir yesterday and can not wait for it to get here!


----------



## long2short2_? (May 25, 2008)

im going strong. i think it's become more of a habit for me now, i dont even think twice about applying it daily. i really want the growth elixir. . .


----------



## tiffers (May 25, 2008)

I was out of town yesterday, but I did use my growth aid yesterday and today


----------



## 4mia (May 25, 2008)

im going to make my mn mix tonight, i think im going to mix mn with hdrocortozone 1% and brahmi oil.

ill make a new album in my fotki and take my starting pic there


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 25, 2008)

4mia said:


> im going to make my mn mix tonight, i think im going to mix mn with hdrocortozone 1% and brahmi oil.
> 
> ill make a new album in my fotki and take my starting pic there


What does hydrocortizone do for the hair? I think it is for skin irritation or inflammation.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 25, 2008)

I mixed up another batch of MN/BT. My first batch was almost finished. This is a good sign that I am actually using it.


----------



## 4mia (May 25, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> What does hydrocortizone do for the hair? I think it is for skin irritation or inflammation.


 
i read on here that someone use it in thier mn mix  and got excellent growth. They also had a link that stated that some dr. suggest balding patients to use it for thinned areas. My daughter has exzema and her scalp itches her like crazy the dr said it was okay to use 1% ( none prescript) on her scalp. 
I also started using it for breakouts and it works wonders. my 6 month old pedi told me to put 1% on his face when he was breaking out.

I assume it does the same that mn does and keeps the scalp clean of bacteria and infection.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 25, 2008)

So ladies I forget to check in but I am still applying the sulphur mix 3x a wk.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 25, 2008)

Dreamsicles said:


> So ladies I forget to check in but I am still applying the sulphur mix 3x a wk.


Good for you, thanks for checking in.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 26, 2008)

i know i havent been checkin in lately. but i just started a new job and i been really busy. but i still managed to use my mn mix. but i think i will use mn one day and my mtg on the alternate days


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 26, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> i know i havent been checkin in lately. but i just started a new job and i been really busy. but i still managed to use my mn mix. but i think i will use mn one day and my mtg on the alternate days


Congrats on your new job.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimiche (May 27, 2008)

I'm still using BT.


----------



## tiffers (May 27, 2008)

I almost forgot today, just put it on a few minutes ago


----------



## discodumpling (May 27, 2008)

Checking in. I'm still using my mix 2X/day...so far so good.


----------



## tiffers (May 27, 2008)

This challenge is helping me sooo much, I haven't missed a day yet!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 27, 2008)

*You know whats an EXCELLENT growth aid (and I forgot all about it)? Komaza Care Hair Nourishing Oil. i added some rosemary and ylang ylang to it and I LOVED it. I got a lot of growth in the winter months. Her products are very good for the winter, actually.
*


----------



## kombov_dymond (May 27, 2008)

I just ran across my old Surge stash.  I guess I will get it crackin' until I run out.


----------



## queenspence (May 27, 2008)

I am currently using Esther Elixir and Purpose Pomade for growth.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 27, 2008)

^^^Are you joining the challenge??


----------



## long2short2_? (May 27, 2008)

checking in. i've decided to alter my application. instead of everyday, im going to be using BT every other day. im wearing my hair out for the next two weeks, just to give it a break from braids, and i dont want my hair to get really oily. BTW, i've got almost a half inch in 17 days.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 28, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> checking in. i've decided to alter my application. instead of everyday, im going to be using BT every other day. im wearing my hair out for the next two weeks, just to give it a break from braids, and i dont want my hair to get really oily. BTW, i've got almost a half inch in 17 days.


WOW, good for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2008)

Used it!


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> checking in. i've decided to alter my application. instead of everyday, im going to be using BT every other day. im wearing my hair out for the next two weeks, just to give it a break from braids, and i dont want my hair to get really oily. BTW, i've got almost a half inch in 17 days.



 I'm so jelly!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 28, 2008)

Checking in. Still applying my MN mix nightly. I think i may go down to every other day, I'm not sure yet. I'm stretching and my new growth is just crazy right now.


----------



## 4mia (May 28, 2008)

im here i think i will order a bottle of mtg its soo much easier to apply than mn


----------



## lawyer2be371 (May 28, 2008)

Can I join PLEASE, I just cut two needed inches off my hair!!!
AND ALTHOUGH it was needed, I have not cut my ends in like three years, 
My hair is much thicker since starting my hair journey I'm looking for length now!!!!

OH what BT, I'm thinking its the bountiful Tresses product, or maybe that doesnt even exist


----------



## long2short2_? (May 28, 2008)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Can I join PLEASE, I just cut two needed inches off my hair!!!
> AND ALTHOUGH it was needed, I have not cut my ends in like three years,
> My hair is much thicker since starting my hair journey I'm looking for length now!!!!
> 
> OH what BT, I'm thinking its the bountiful Tresses product, or maybe that doesnt even exist



close, it's Boundless Tresses. it works wonders


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 29, 2008)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Can I join PLEASE, I just cut two needed inches off my hair!!!
> AND ALTHOUGH it was needed, I have not cut my ends in like three years,
> My hair is much thicker since starting my hair journey I'm looking for length now!!!!
> 
> OH what BT, I'm thinking its the bountiful Tresses product, or maybe that doesnt even exist


Welcome...I will add you to the list.


----------



## tiffers (May 29, 2008)

I'm on a roll, baby! :woohoo2:


----------



## growinglong777 (May 29, 2008)

I am in.. I am using Delouise Naturals Growth Elixer, sold by our own DEN1.. It smells sooo good. I expect to see great growth in the next couple of hot summer months.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 30, 2008)

growinglong777 said:


> I am in.. I am using Delouise Naturals Growth Elixer, sold by our own DEN1.. It smells sooo good. I expect to see great growth in the next couple of hot summer months.


Welcome...you are on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 30, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I'm on a roll, baby! :woohoo2:



Good for you tiffers. I am trying to get into applying MN/BT daily, but for now I can only manage to do it every other day.


----------



## tiffers (May 30, 2008)

I almost forgot today! I co washed, put in my leave-in and serum, then bunned..... Then I realized I had forgotten my growth aid  So I had to take down my hair, put on the serum, comb my hair AGAIN and bun it up. 

I almost didn't put the serum on cause I didn't feel like doing my hair again. But I remembered this challenge and forced myself to get it overwith


----------



## tiffers (May 30, 2008)

growinglong777 said:


> I am in.. I am using Delouise Naturals Growth Elixer, sold by our own DEN1.. It smells sooo good. I expect to see great growth in the next couple of hot summer months.



Ooooh, be sure to keep us updated! I've been eyeing den's site for a while now


----------



## tiffers (May 30, 2008)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Can I join PLEASE, I just cut two needed inches off my hair!!!
> AND ALTHOUGH it was needed, I have not cut my ends in like three years,
> My hair is much thicker since starting my hair journey I'm looking for length now!!!!
> 
> OH what BT, I'm thinking its the bountiful Tresses product, or maybe that doesnt even exist



It's called Boundless Tresses and can be found at www.growthspecifics.com BT's great growth aid and it's made by one of our own members (and my homegirl) StillALady 

I've been using BeeMine Growth Serum (www.BeeMineProducts.com) for a week now and already have a little hump of newgrowth!!! The customer service is great, MsSunshine is so nice


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 30, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Ooooh, be sure to keep us updated! I've been eyeing den's site for a while now


 

So have I. i would like to see how it is myself. 


Also checking in. Still using my MN mix. I almost forgot the past two nights but i would come across this thread and it would remind me.


----------



## long2short2_? (May 30, 2008)

im just about to start on my unopened  bottle of BT. Hopefully Den1 continues to sell her product because i need to finish this new bottle before buying any more growth aids.

when i used the BT today, some of the oil got on my hair and my NG has been rough ever since. (Doesnt help that i henna'd my hair yesterday so its already hard to begin with) it's not difficult applying the BT as it is combing my hair and having to deal with the forest that's growing underneath. Soons i get some braids in, i'll be using BT everyday.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 31, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> So have I. i would like to see how it is myself.
> 
> 
> Also checking in. Still using my MN mix. I almost forgot the past two nights but i would come across this thread and it would remind me.


This is good ladies...this is exactly the whole purpose of this thread. I am glad it is working

Checking in too: Applied my MN. It was funny, when I was applying in the bathroom, DH came in and said "so what exactly are you doing?" I told him I was applying my growth aid to my scalp, then he asks "is this actually fun for you?"....My answer was NO..... It is not fun..it is serious business for me, the fun comes when my hair starts to sweep the floor. It got me thinking, I love doing my hair, but the application of growth aids every night can be a pain (hence this thread)but I know that I will reap the rewards later. Stay motivated Ladies....there is hair to come!!!!!!!!


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 31, 2008)

I forgot to check in on thursday when i applied my MN if I dont wash today i will be using it today also.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (May 31, 2008)

growinglong777 said:


> I am in.. I am using Delouise Naturals Growth Elixer, sold by our own DEN1.. It smells sooo good. I expect to see great growth in the next couple of hot summer months.


 


Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (May 31, 2008)

I'm going to use surge for the month of June, I'm currently inb a sew-in....Will take out on 06/30/2008
I will making a batch of MN sometime during this month but for now I'm using the surge


----------



## michaela (May 31, 2008)

checking in
I co washed and applied my mn mix today


----------



## clever (May 31, 2008)

*Has anyone tried the bee mine growth oil or the esther elixir yet?*


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

Used it


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> *Has anyone tried the bee mine growth oil or the esther elixir yet?*



I'm using Bee Mine right now! 

Been using it a little over a week. The first week, my head was so sore, it's still sore now, but not as bad. Now I have a little hump of new growth!  Another plus i that you can't smell the sulfur AT ALL!


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 31, 2008)

K! I'm joining.
I'm currently on OCT and BT. I have some ayurveda too (amla/coconut/vatika/jojoba/mahinjbraj)... but those aren't growth aids are they? I thought they were for quality not "quantity" of hair...lol.

I just applied some BT before washing (I have the scented kind) so it's not bad. I'm not seeing any results from it though. The OCT is working for me though... How can I tell the difference? Because I put the BT exclusively on my edges since I want them to be thick. I can still see my scalp. I'm assuming that it's not really working for me. I use the mahinbraj oil for shedding; but now that I'm on an iron supplement hopefully I won't have a whole nother head of hair in my trash.


----------



## clever (May 31, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I'm using Bee Mine right now!
> 
> Been using it a little over a week. The first week, my head was so sore, it's still sore now, but not as bad. Now I have a little hump of new growth!  Another plus i that you can't smell the sulfur AT ALL!


Oh snap!(busting out wallet)This sounds good.I hate stinky growth aids so this may work for me.What does it smell like?


----------



## ajacks (May 31, 2008)

I just got my Delouise Naturals Growth Elixer today!! Woo Hoo 
So I will be incorporating this at well. I use OCT twice a week and my MN mixture twice a week.


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> Oh snap!(busting out wallet)This sounds good.I hate stinky growth aids so this may work for me.What does it smell like?



It smells like an oil. I can't place which oil though.... Olive, I think  No sulfur smell, it just smells like olive oil!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 1, 2008)

Used it!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 1, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> im just about to start on my unopened  bottle of BT. Hopefully Den1 continues to sell her product because i need to finish this new bottle before buying any more growth aids.
> 
> *when i used the BT today, some of the oil got on my hair and my NG has been rough ever since*. (Doesnt help that i henna'd my hair yesterday so its already hard to begin with) it's not difficult applying the BT as it is combing my hair and having to deal with the forest that's growing underneath. Soons i get some braids in, i'll be using BT everyday.



Did you moisturize firts? Sulfur can be very drying, so I ALWAYS moisturize and seal before using my growth aids. I've never had a problem with dryness from a growth aid doing this


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 1, 2008)

^^Thanks for sharing that info. I have a homemade sulfur mix and it was sucking the moisture out of my hair and I stop using it. I think I will be using it daily now.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 1, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Did you moisturize firts? Sulfur can be very drying, so I ALWAYS moisturize and seal before using my growth aids. I've never had a problem with dryness from a growth aid doing this



i'll try that today, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 1, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Did you moisturize firts? Sulfur can be very drying, so I ALWAYS moisturize and seal before using my growth aids. I've never had a problem with dryness from a growth aid doing this


tiffers, you are a genius!!!!!!!!! This makes absolute sense. I have also done the growth aids first, then moisturize and seal. Now I will do the moisturizing and sealing then apply the growth aids. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## anja1970 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am joining.. I need growth and consistency.. I forget to massage and apply my magic mix!!!

Anyone from Atlanta out there in Hair land?? I need a local partner too.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 1, 2008)

anja1970 said:


> I am joining.. I need growth and consistency.. I forget to massage and apply my magic mix!!!
> 
> Anyone from Atlanta out there in Hair land?? I need a local partner too.


Welcome...You are in!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^ No problem ladies!  I hope it works for you all, so you won't have to sacrifice having dry or long hair


----------



## tiffers (Jun 2, 2008)

Used it :woohoo:


----------



## growinglong777 (Jun 2, 2008)

Checking in,, I am still only using DEN1 Delouise growth elixir, and I love it!
I love the smell, and the consistency.. I am moisturizing daily, so I have no dryness and no shedding. I can't wait to see the growth in 4 weeks.  I am sealing with camellia oil, so everything is working great for now!


----------



## ManeVixen (Jun 2, 2008)

I WOULD LOVE TO JOIN..SORRY SO LATE


----------



## lurkersincejan (Jun 2, 2008)

Used my MN today mixed with WGO and coconut oil


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 2, 2008)

Checking in. Used my MN mixture.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 2, 2008)

ManeVixen said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO JOIN..SORRY SO LATE


You  are in!!!!!!!!Welcome.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 3, 2008)

I used mine today!


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 3, 2008)

USED THE MN TODAY! NEW GROWTH IS THERE BUT PROBLEM WITH MY ENDS!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 3, 2008)

Used my BT last night. Will be using MN tonight.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 3, 2008)

used my mn


----------



## ajacks (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been using my DeLouise Growth Elixir and MN.


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been forgetting to check in, but I've been using MN every other day!


----------



## lurkersincejan (Jun 4, 2008)

Just used my MN, I placed an order for BT I hope to be using it very soon


----------



## tiffers (Jun 5, 2008)

Forgot to check in yesterday, but I DID use my BeeMine oil. Used it today too


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 5, 2008)

used my MN today. i think i need to add more castor oil tis is a fresh batch and i got a headache from it and studying and headaches dont mix


----------



## michaela (Jun 6, 2008)

I used my megatek mix today. I will now use them every day!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 6, 2008)

Used the BeeMine serum! And it feels like I have a little bit more newgrowth, too!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 6, 2008)

bout 2 use my mn now


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 6, 2008)

Checking in. Used my MN mix. I'm thinking about buying some BT. I've been hearing really good things about it.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 6, 2008)

i feel so bad i havent used BT in two days. if i put in it tonight, my pillow will be an oily mess and the scent will keep me up all night. tomorrow afternoon, that's when i will apply and everyday after that. cause really, im just denying myself wonderful newgrowth.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 7, 2008)

Used it


----------



## lurkersincejan (Jun 7, 2008)

just applied my MN mix


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Jun 7, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> i feel so bad i havent used BT in two days. if i put in it tonight, my pillow will be an oily mess and the scent will keep me up all night. tomorrow afternoon, that's when i will apply and everyday after that. cause really, im just denying myself wonderful newgrowth.


 
So, I'm not the only one who has sleepless nights with BT?  BT works, but I had to take a break cause the sulfur was getting to me.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 8, 2008)

Used it! Yay!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 9, 2008)

Used it too


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ladies: Put a good sized smooth textured towel doubled and over your pillow. You will not get the smell or oil on your pillow and pillow case. You can wash the towel. If you put on your scarf and the towel, you should not have any problem. Hope this helps. Oh and leave the scents out or use vanilla essential oil. It is very subtle.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 9, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Ladies: Put a good sized smooth textured towel doubled and over your pillow. You will not get the smell or oil on your pillow and pillow case. You can wash the towel. If you put on your scarf and the towel, you should not have any problem. Hope this helps. Oh and leave the scents out or use vanilla essential oil. It is very subtle.



i used to do that, and then the towel got the smell and it bothered me some more


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 9, 2008)

used it as well


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 9, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> i used to do that, and then the towel got the smell and it bothered me some more



I change my towels. I wash them in soap and water and no problem. You may have to change your towels more frequently. Hope this helps. bonjour


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2008)

Used my BeeMine Serum today!


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 9, 2008)

instead of every other day i use mn everyday now!!


----------



## Kimiche (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm still using my BT everyday.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 10, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> I'm still using my BT everyday.


Good for you!!!!!!!!!!


tay_luv said:


> instead of every other day i use mn everyday now!!


I am trying to get on the same routine


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 10, 2008)

Used my MN today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 10, 2008)

Used my BeeMine serum


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 10, 2008)

It looks like we're all doing really well on this challenge! I will personally continue this challenge for the rest of this year. If that goes well (duh, it should) then i will make it a permenant part of my regimen until i reach my goal of MBL. I am really excited!!


----------



## phyl73 (Jun 10, 2008)

Still using my Ovation daily.  I had surgery and had to stop for a week, but I'm back to using it daily. Yay!!!


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 10, 2008)

used it!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 11, 2008)

Co washed and put on my leave-ins and bunned. But then I remembered that I forgot my growth aid!!!

So I had to take my hair down, rub in the BeeMine serum and bun again. The good thing is, my hair looked better the second time


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 11, 2008)

You guys are doing really well. This is very encouraging for me. Thank you for being up to the challenge.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 12, 2008)

Used Bee Mine today!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 12, 2008)

Is it to late for me to Join in?  I used my Bee Mine today,yesterday,all week, last month lol lol lol :alcoholiclol lol i like that smiley


----------



## 580girl (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, I would like to join also, currently I have been using bee mine w/ a mixture of other essential oils. I also use supplements. my hair is shoulder length right now and I have had cornrows going on 3 weeks this saturday, getting ready to take them out. I have about an 1 inch of new growth.   So count me in.


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 12, 2008)

Is it too late to join ????  I've used Bee Mine Serum today, yesterday, etc. on a low to no manipulation, wash and DC with every shampoo, use hawaiian silky as my moisturizer and that's it.  Less is MORE !!!  Please can I join  ???




Mandy4610 said:


> You guys are doing really well. This is very encouraging for me. Thank you for being up to the challenge.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi everyone. This is the deal I managed to work out for us. 

$235 + shipping. Shipping is $45 to USA and $55.58 to Canada.

I know this deal is not as good as the first one, but considering the prices of gas, I do not think that I could have found anything better. I tried a few places but no luck. I worked the shipping price down from $60 to $45.

This is the website to order from:
http://www.glamourbeautycenter.com/c...2-2E8D3F44C6DF

Enter coupon code : 2233

This deal is good Until June 26th. We need to get in 60 orders before he can start shipping the dryers out and he will look at extending the deal longer if we do manage to get in more than 60 orders before the expiry date.

I will include a poll so that I can keep track of who has submitted an order.

This is it ladies.. another chance to get a Pibbs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 13, 2008)

Ive used my Bee Mine this morning before heading off to work. I will be gone for the next two days to Dallas. I wont be by a computer but i will be using my serum


----------



## tiffers (Jun 13, 2008)

Used it!!!


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 13, 2008)

i used mine this morning and the oil has already been absorbed! i wonder if it would be a good idea to apply twice a day. would that do anything extra? 

also i can feel some hair pushing through, my braids are already loose. well, more loose than they already were.


----------



## michaela (Jun 13, 2008)

tonight i used Megatek.
scalp  has alot of itchies/tingles 
Shrinkage is CRAZY but since im Natural my hair is gettin Bigger


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 14, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> tonight i used Megatek.
> scalp  has alot of itchies/tingles
> Shrinkage is CRAZY but since im Natural my hair is gettin Bigger



oooo keep us updated please? i really want to try this but i have to know for sure that it will work before i beg my mom to let me use her credit card. im so broke


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 14, 2008)

used my mn the growth is crazy ive never gotten this much growth in my nape area


----------



## tiffers (Jun 14, 2008)

Just used it!


----------



## michaela (Jun 14, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> oooo keep us updated please? i really want to try this but i have to know for sure that it will work before i beg my mom to let me use her credit card. im so broke


 
Sure!
I will Keep Updating.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 14, 2008)

i dont know if it's because i keep touching my scalp or if BT isnt working for me anymore, but i'm not feeling as much NG as i would like to feel pushing under my braids. i keep trying to tell myself i have only had them in for a week, but it feels longer and i'm growing impatient. i feel like buying something else and using that. 

but i used it today anyway.


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 14, 2008)

Used my Bee Mine this evening love it !!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 14, 2008)

is it too late to join?!!!


----------



## michaela (Jun 14, 2008)

Applied Megatek


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 14, 2008)

danithefatty said:


> is it too late to join?!!!


Nope, come right in!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 14, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> i dont know if it's because i keep touching my scalp or if BT isnt working for me anymore, but i'm not feeling as much NG as i would like to feel pushing under my braids. i keep trying to tell myself i have only had them in for a week, but it feels longer and i'm growing impatient. i feel like buying something else and using that.
> 
> but i used it today anyway.


Sometime I feel like this with growth aids. I can't really tell if my hair is growing or not, but there comes a point when I see a major difference and then I know it was worth it. Maybe check your NG/length only in a few weeks intervals, that might help you see the results and keep you motivated.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 15, 2008)

Used my BT today


----------



## mistee11 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi, I'm a newbie and I would love to join this challenge. I just got a retouch on Wed. after a 4 mo. stretch. I did experience a lot of shedding and some serious burning :burning:at the time of my retouch (my stylist told me that it was due to all the hot days we've been having and my pores are open) but if you ask me it's cuz I been scritchin' (to coin a phrase that I've seen used here on the boards) - lol. I went and bought some MN from Family Dollar last week and ordered some BT just the other day. I can't wait for it to come. Until then I will be using a homemade recipe of EVOO, Nubian Silk/Stimulx Growth Oil, Cayenne, Cinnamon, and Vitamin E oil. My stylist also told me that I have a bald patch in the back of my head when I went to see her last week for a treatment. I get these occasionally. Thank God I have enough hair to cover it -- just praying it doesn't get any bigger!  I'm sorry no pics at this time ... soon tho!


----------



## ajacks (Jun 15, 2008)

I have't checked in for awhile but I'm still using my OCT and De Naturals Growth Elixir.


----------



## Evalina1 (Jun 15, 2008)

I want to join but not sure if I should use MN or MTG or both....I need some advice! ...Can anyone share their experiences with using both?


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 15, 2008)

ayjacks said:


> I have't checked in for awhile but I'm still using my OCT and *De Naturals Growth Elixir*.



how is that working for you?


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 15, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Sometime I feel like this with growth aids. I can't really tell if my hair is growing or not, but there comes a point when I see a major difference and then I know it was worth it. Maybe check your NG/length only in a few weeks intervals, that might help you see the results and keep you motivated.



thanks, i'll have to do that. i guess when i relax at the end of this month, i'll see if i gained and retained any length.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 15, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> I want to join but not sure if I should use MN or MTG or both....I need some advice! ...Can anyone share their experiences with using both?


Welcome...MN is great, from what I hear. I had not been using for too long to be able to give any real review. I have never used MTG, I hope the pros around here can help.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 15, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie and I would love to join this challenge. I just got a retouch on Wed. after a 4 mo. stretch. I did experience a lot of shedding and some serious burning :burning:at the time of my retouch (my stylist told me that it was due to all the hot days we've been having and my pores are open) but if you ask me it's cuz I been scritchin' (to coin a phrase that I've seen used here on the boards) - lol. I went and bought some MN from Family Dollar last week and ordered some BT just the other day. I can't wait for it to come. Until then I will be using a homemade recipe of EVOO, Nubian Silk/Stimulx Growth Oil, Cayenne, Cinnamon, and Vitamin E oil. My stylist also told me that I have a bald patch in the back of my head when I went to see her last week for a treatment. I get these occasionally. Thank God I have enough hair to cover it -- just praying it doesn't get any bigger!  I'm sorry no pics at this time ... soon tho!


Welcome, I will add you to the list


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2008)

:superbanana: I used my Bee Mine today!!! :superbanana: 

It seems like I'm getting more newgrowth every few days. I swear I have more than I did 2 days ago!!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> :superbanana: I used my Bee Mine today!!! :superbanana:
> 
> It seems like I'm getting more newgrowth every few days. I swear I have more than I did 2 days ago!!!


tiffers, where can I get more info about this stuff?


----------



## cecilie (Jun 15, 2008)

I will not join ( I have 3 challenges now.. I'm not sure to hang up ) but I supporte you all ...
Cecilie .


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> tiffers, where can I get more info about this stuff?



www.BeeMineProducts.com


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> www.BeeMineProducts.com



Thanks Girlie!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 16, 2008)

cecilie said:


> I will not join ( I have 3 challenges now.. I'm not sure to hang up ) but I supporte you all ...
> Cecilie .


Thanks for your support


----------



## ajacks (Jun 16, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> how is that working for you?


 

Well, for the first time ever I think I actually got a whole inch in one month, but I'm not sure if I should attribute that to the OCT or the De Natuarls Growth Elixir or maybe a combination of both.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 16, 2008)

Used my Mn last night. I mixed in some EOs, but no tingling.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 16, 2008)

Im back you guys! Had so much fun in Texas. I ran into alot of natural women there as well.
d
r
o
p

I used my Bee Mine over the weekend including today. Im on a roll have to get this hair to grow.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2008)

Used Bee Mine today


----------



## michaela (Jun 16, 2008)

used my growth aids today


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 16, 2008)

if it wasnt for this challenge i'd probably stop using cause im getting tired of it hopefully when i relax and see my new length, it'll motivate me to continue. anyway, i used it today.


----------



## ajacks (Jun 16, 2008)

Used my OCT today.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 16, 2008)

used my growth elixir today.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 17, 2008)

Used it!!!

And I may be trippin, but it feels like I have a little more newgrowth!


----------



## growinglong777 (Jun 17, 2008)

Started back on my growth elixir, since I relaxed one week ago!


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 17, 2008)

Used my Bee Mine today !!


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 17, 2008)

used the BT!


----------



## Kimiche (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been using my BT up until Saturday.  I stopped because I will be getting a touch-up on Saturday.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 17, 2008)

used my growth elixir today.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 17, 2008)

used mn


----------



## michaela (Jun 17, 2008)

Used The Growth Aids Today


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 18, 2008)

I will be traveling over the next couple of days so I will take a little break, but will be back in full force by saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow. its been a while since i posted. Just got back from being out of town. I used my MN all the while i was away though.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 18, 2008)

Ive used my bee mine this morning


----------



## tiffers (Jun 18, 2008)

Used my Bee Mine


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 19, 2008)

checking it(used Bee Mine)


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 19, 2008)

Used my Bee Mine yesterday and today woo hoo  !!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 19, 2008)

Used it!


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 19, 2008)

used my growth elixir this morning. Ladies do any of you get headaches/migraines shortly after applying your growth aide, by chance?


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 20, 2008)

tishee said:


> used my growth elixir this morning. Ladies do any of you get headaches/migraines shortly after applying your growth aide, by chance?



around th 2nd or 3rd week since i started using my growth aid i used to get headaches. my scalp was tender, but i guess my scalp is used to it now.


----------



## michaela (Jun 20, 2008)

Used Growth aids Again


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 20, 2008)

i just got a puppy so i been a lil busy but i used it 2day


----------



## tiffers (Jun 20, 2008)

Used it!

My bad little daughter poured most of my Bee Mine out, so now I only have enough for maybe one more day. So I might miss a few days  And I was on such a roll, too


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 21, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Used it!
> 
> My bad little daughter poured most of my Bee Mine out, so now I only have enough for maybe one more day. So I might miss a few days  And I was on such a roll, too


Ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh........You sure were on a roll!!!!!!!!! Consider this a well deserved break


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 21, 2008)

Used my BT last night.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 21, 2008)

used my growth elixir this morning. I have been using it every day(morning and night) since I got it.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 21, 2008)

Used Bee Mine this morning


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 21, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Used it!
> 
> My bad little daughter poured most of my Bee Mine out, so now I only have enough for maybe one more day. So I might miss a few days  And I was on such a roll, too


 

Im sorry to hear that.


----------



## michaela (Jun 21, 2008)

Used the Growth aids today


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 21, 2008)

my braids look a mess as a result of using BT everyday. time for a new set but i will continue to use BT everyday. i heart NG

edit: in fear of breakage, i will be bonelaxing my hair sometime this week so im off BT for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 22, 2008)

Used my BT


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 22, 2008)

I used my Bee Mine today and I'm in love with my NG !!


----------



## michaela (Jun 22, 2008)

Used my Growth aids Today


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm about to get me some of that Ovation Cell Therapy after seeing some of those results  

Can't wait!


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 22, 2008)

i just ordered a bottle of mega tek. next week im going to switch to that from BT.


----------



## lurkersincejan (Jun 22, 2008)

I used my BT today


----------



## Kimiche (Jun 23, 2008)

I got my touch up on Saturday, and my hair stylist said that my hair really grew a lot.  I had a lot of new growth.  The BT really did help with that.   I will definitely continue to use BT.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 23, 2008)

Checking in. Continually using my MN mix.


----------



## michaela (Jun 23, 2008)

Im about to Use the Growth aids but one Question anybody else Getting the itchies/Creep Crawlies on the Scalp After Using Growth Aids Every to Every other Day?


----------



## ajacks (Jun 23, 2008)

Still using my De Louise and OCT.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 23, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Im about to Use the Growth aids but one Question anybody else Getting the itchies/Creep Crawlies on the Scalp After Using Growth Aids Every to Every other Day?



the day i washed my scalp clean and used BT i had the itches all night, i dont know how i even got any sleep.


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 23, 2008)

Ha ha....... used my Bee Mine today !!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 24, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Im about to Use the Growth aids but one Question anybody else Getting the itchies/Creep Crawlies on the Scalp After Using Growth Aids Every to Every other Day?


Sometimes I get such creepy crawlies and itching that the other day, after scratching my head for the 10000th time, one of my coworkers said if she did not know me she would have thought I was on something. It can get bad. I guess it's a good thing because I think it means I am getting some growth


----------



## michaela (Jun 24, 2008)

Glad to know that im not the ONly One Experincing the Weird Crawlies/Itchies!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 24, 2008)

Used Bee Mine today and the other three days. Late chcking in ​


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in! I've got a wedding to go to by the end of October and I am like 2-3 inches from BSL and I am on a serious mission.

I think I will use BT and maybe Nioxin and Biotin supplements.


----------



## Adeh (Jun 24, 2008)

.....


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 24, 2008)

man i need to hurry up and get my touch up! i miss putting stuff on my scalp. . .


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 25, 2008)

angelwings said:


> what is bee mine?



Bee Mine is a new Hair Growth Serum that's an odorless MTG.  You can check the site below.


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 25, 2008)

I used my Bee Mine today woo hoo !!!


----------



## michaela (Jun 27, 2008)

Used Growth aids today!


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 27, 2008)

Used my Bee Mine Hair Growth Serum yesterday and today !!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm baaaaaaaack!!!!! 

Used it!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry that im behind but i have been using it. ttyl


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 28, 2008)

I was a little lady this week. I only used once. I am back full force now.
I have my eye on the OCT/MEGA-TEK. Temptation is high right now, but I have products that need to be used up first.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 28, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Im about to Use the Growth aids but one Question anybody else Getting the itchies/Creep Crawlies on the Scalp After Using Growth Aids Every to Every other Day?


 

lol, i get bad itchies!!!!!!! Its crazy sometimes. I do continue to use them. But sometimes my scalp itches like crazy.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 29, 2008)

Ive been busy lately but still using it


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 30, 2008)

back to using. i switched growth aids and am now using meage tek


----------



## baddison (Jun 30, 2008)

I am also using BEE MINE.  I alternate daily between BM and OCT.  The results are tremendous.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 30, 2008)

Im out of Bee Mine and today is my last day of using the product. I dont know what will happen from here but i hope everyone keep up with the growth.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 30, 2008)

Checking in!!!! Still using my MN mixture.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 30, 2008)

baddison said:


> I am also using BEE MINE.  I alternate daily between BM and OCT.  The results are tremendous.



do you have a lot of build up from using both?


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 30, 2008)

Checking in, used my Bee Mine after washing and conditioning this evening !


----------



## baddison (Jul 1, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> do you have a lot of build up from using both?


 
I don't have any build up whatsoever.  I use both on my scalp only.  I have transferred both products to color applicator bottle with really long thin nose tips.  I then squeeze along the length of my index finger and use that finger to apply product to my parts each night.  I am in C & G cornbraids challenge 'til december, so my hair/scalp is already parted.  I never use too much, I never have buildup, I never see little white specs of sulfur bits.  Its just too good to be true.  My scalp is never dry, but always moist, and never too oily.  

So this seems to be working out really well for me.  Can't wait to see my head in December!!


----------



## michaela (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay I Washed Dc over Night Co washed in the morning Than i Used my Growth Aids.... Sounds like alot but i really Enjoyed it


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 1, 2008)

Guess what i find. I was looking under the sink for my Jocio shampoo and find my second bee mine bottle. I forgot that i still had some left over. I still have the first bottle and i loved that it had the tip but anyhoo i have enough to used til i place in a new order yay yay


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 2, 2008)

Off to use my MN. This will be my last MN application, then I will start using BT only. After BT is done, its off to something new. Maybe OCT/MEGA-TEK, will see!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 2, 2008)

_PROGRESS WILL BE REVEALED AT THE END OF THIS MONTH (JULY '08)!!! STEP IT UP LADIES!!!!_


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 2, 2008)

I used my Bee Mine last night and night before last won't be using the strawberry kiwi until I use the mango up but it's tempting   !!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 2, 2008)

Ive used this morning


----------



## long2short2_? (Jul 2, 2008)

baddison said:


> I don't have any build up whatsoever.  I use both on my scalp only.  I have transferred both products to color applicator bottle with really long thin nose tips.  I then squeeze along the length of my index finger and use that finger to apply product to my parts each night.  I am in C & G cornbraids challenge 'til december, so my hair/scalp is already parted.  I never use too much, I never have buildup, I never see little white specs of sulfur bits.  Its just too good to be true.  My scalp is never dry, but always moist, and never too oily.
> 
> So this seems to be working out really well for me.  Can't wait to see my head in December!!



im glad this is working for you. i was thinking about using MT and BT at the same time but the MT is giving my build up already. i wash once a week so thats not a problem i just dont want to have so much on my scalp during the week. might hurt more than it could help.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 3, 2008)

Used my BT today.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2008)

I couldn't use mine today cause I screwed up my knee doing Tae Bo  I have conditioner on my head and was planning on washing it out and using Bee Mine afterwards. But I've been stuck on the couch all day with this Tresemme in my hair. I'll wash it out tomorrow and use it


----------



## michaela (Jul 3, 2008)

co washed and used the growth aids this morning....


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 3, 2008)

I've been slacking (because of scalp issues) but I guess 3 times per week is regular enough usage. I still massage every day and that's usually when I get the itchies. 

Still using my e/o blend.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 3, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I couldn't use mine today cause I screwed up my knee doing Tae Bo  I have conditioner on my head and was planning on washing it out and using Bee Mine afterwards. But I've been stuck on the couch all day with this Tresemme in my hair. I'll wash it out tomorrow and use it


Sorry to hear that tiffers, I hope you will be ok


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I couldn't use mine today cause I screwed up my knee doing Tae Bo  I have conditioner on my head and was planning on washing it out and using Bee Mine afterwards. But I've been stuck on the couch all day with this Tresemme in my hair. I'll wash it out tomorrow and use it




Are you going to be okay tiffers ?  I hope so !!  Get well soon girl.


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I used Bee Mine last evening   !!


----------



## redd (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay I just recieved my Bee Mine Today (Fast shipping by the way) and I just used it like 30 minutes ago and my scalp feels kind of tender. Is anyone else experiencing this? Is this normal?


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jul 3, 2008)

using it


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

redd said:


> Okay I just recieved my Bee Mine Today (Fast shipping by the way) and I just used it like 30 minutes ago and my scalp feels kind of tender. Is anyone else experiencing this? Is this normal?



You might experience tenderness or soreness after several uses but never after the first use.  Do you think it might be something you did prior to putting the Serum on?  If not it's a first and it's working very quickly for you if that's the case.


----------



## redd (Jul 4, 2008)

I usually dont put anything on my scalp so it probably has to get use to it I guess. I was just hoping that the tenderness was not some kind of negative side effect b/c I havent heard of anybody saying this before. If it does mean its working then !


----------



## michaela (Jul 4, 2008)

Dc over night and used them


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been bad about checking in, but I've been using my Bee Mine! 
Lately, my schedule's been all messed up and I can't keep track of anything. My brain is like


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 5, 2008)

I was doing great before my vaca...I'm on vaca now.... I need to get right back to using my aids when I get home. 

I would like to join this step it up challenge as a reminder.  I have a Mega-Tek, sulfur oil, capsium, horsetail blend that I made and it's set my hair growth on total fire...my son can't believe the growth. I am on a personal challenge to see how much growth I get and retain by Chirstmas which will be my Nappy Anniversary. I am going to straighten for the first time then and post pictures at that time.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2008)

redd said:


> I usually dont put anything on my scalp so it probably has to get use to it I guess. I was just hoping that the tenderness was not some kind of negative side effect b/c I havent heard of anybody saying this before. If it does mean its working then !



When I first started Bee Mine, my scalp was extremely tender and itchy. I even got headaches  I knew I wasn't allelergic to any of the ingredients, so to me, that only meant one thing: My hair was growing super fast!  After about a week, all of that stopped and I'm still getting growth, but without the side effects. I guess your scalp just has to take a while to get used to the extra growth


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Sorry to hear that tiffers, I hope you will be ok



Thanks, Mandy! I'm alright now, my knee's still messed up, but at least I can hobble around now


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2008)

MsSunshine said:


> Are you going to be okay tiffers ?  I hope so !!  Get well soon girl.



Thanks for the well wishes! 

It's feeling better. Still hurts, but it's more annoying than anything. I just wanna hurry and get back to my Tae Bo!


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jul 5, 2008)

im guilty i havent been using it i've been sick like a dog summer fevers are the worst. but i will start again next week


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 5, 2008)

I used Bee Mine after henna and a DC with honey and evoo last night.  I pray you ladies get well soon I know how it gets getting sick in the summer months.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2008)

Used it


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 6, 2008)

So sorry I haven't checked in.  I have been using BT and MN together.  My MN mixture consists of the following:

1 tube of Miconazole Nitrate 2% (Dollar General)
1 tsp. Nubian Silk Organic By Nature Wild Growth Oil
1 tsp. Kemi Oyl
1 tsp. Vitamin E oil (Family Dollar)
4 Flaxseed Oil caplets
1 tsp. EVOO
Cayenne Pepper
Cinnamon
Sage

I have not experienced any headaches using this mixture and my scalp loves it.  I was suffering with terrible dry scalp issues even after I shampooed and deep conditioned prior to using the MN and BT.  I had an area of severe flaking and itching and I was trying several different dandruff products (KeraCare, Selsun Blue etc.,) but nothing was working.  Now the dryness is no where near as bad as it was and the itching has now all but ceased.  I can tell these regimines are really helping my hair grow.  I really need to get with this digital age so I can post some pics soon so everyone can see my progress.  I'll figure it out sooner or later.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 6, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> So sorry I haven't checked in. I have been using BT and MN together. My MN mixture consists of the following:
> 
> 1 tube of Miconazole Nitrate 2% (Dollar General)
> 1 tsp. *Nubian Silk Organic By Nature Wild Growth Oil*
> ...


 

hi there,

do you mind me asking what is in this?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am on vacation and thank goodness there in internet up here in the mountains.
I brought some BT in a little container, but it all spilled, good thing I had it in a plastic bag and it did not spill all over my clothes. I guess I can't use until I get home next week


----------



## tiffers (Jul 6, 2008)

Used my Bee Mine this morning


----------



## tiffers (Jul 6, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am on vacation and thank goodness there in internet up here in the mountains.
> I brought some BT in a little container, but it all spilled, good thing I had it in a plastic bag and it did not spill all over my clothes. I guess I can't use until I get home next week



Girl! You betta dip your finger in that bag and get ta rubbin!!!


----------



## redd (Jul 6, 2008)

Is there a limit to how often you should apply Sulfur products to the scalp? I have heard some say u should use two weeks on and then take a break for two weeks; I also heard u should not use everyday but rather every other day? How often do u apply? Do ever take breaks?


----------



## michaela (Jul 6, 2008)

Today i washed Dc over Nite and Used them


----------



## lurkersincejan (Jul 6, 2008)

I wont be using my BT until the middle of the weekend because I just relaxed on thursday


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 6, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Girl! You betta dip your finger in that bag and get ta rubbin!!!


Girl, silly me wrapped the container in a paper towel before putting it in the plastic bag, so all my BT was sucked into the paper towel


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 6, 2008)

Checking in. Still using my MN mixture at night.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jul 6, 2008)

redd said:


> Is there a limit to how often you should apply Sulfur products to the scalp? I have heard some say u should use two weeks on and then take a break for two weeks; I also heard u should not use everyday but rather every other day? How often do u apply? Do ever take breaks?



when i use sulfur based products, i use it everyday and wash once a week. i never took breaks intentionally. the reason why you've people may use it every other day is to reduce build up.


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 8, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> do you mind me asking what is in this?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Tia,  NubianSilk Stimul-X Growth Oil Nubian Cocktail consists of Aswaagandha (Withania Sommifera), Gotu Kolu (Brahmi), Eclipa Alba (Bhringraj), Amala (Emblica officinalis), Black Cummin Seed, Trifla Soybean Lecithin Olive Oil Sesame Oil Coconut Oil, Castor Oil, Isopropyl Palmitate Sweet Almond Oil, Black Seed Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Apricot Kernal Oil, Jojoba Oil, Shea Butter, Tea Tree Oil, Horsetail Extract, Vita A, C, D&E, Methylparaben, Fragrance.


----------



## michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

Did a Regular rinse in Shower and Used Them!


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 9, 2008)

Just used my Bee Mine Serum  !!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 9, 2008)

Has anyone used root energizer http://public.fotki.com/salheaven/hairgrowthpack/

It's made by a member here.........


----------



## michaela (Jul 9, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Has anyone used root energizer http://public.fotki.com/salheaven/hairgrowthpack/
> 
> It's made by a member here.........


 


Ive Seen it a few times but i never Actually Looked into it.
Hmmm she Got some Great Growth From Using Her Oils!Other People did Too!
I wonder what the Ingredients are?


----------



## michaela (Jul 9, 2008)

This is a Great Challenge!
New Growth is So thick i cant Even Comb Through when its not fully wet!
But Shrinkage Is Crazy!Im natural I should Be Use to it But im not.....
For both The Relaxed and Natural Ladies is Your Hair Shrinking Past Your Regular Length but when Your Hair is Wet It Reaches a Different area?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't remember if I checked in yesterday, but I used it. Been using Bee Mine err day!


----------



## Kimiche (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't been on in awhile, but I'm still using my BT.   I try to use it every day if not every other day when I'm really busy.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am back and I am using!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 10, 2008)

Used my growth aide (Bee Mine) last night !!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 10, 2008)

I used my Strawberry kiwi Bee Mine today..... smells yummy.... now i want some candy


----------



## michaela (Jul 10, 2008)

wash dc over nite than co washed and used them!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 10, 2008)

I am back from my vaca and I am currently pre-pooing with AO GPB, coconut oil, and Burt Bee's Pre-Poo mixed on dry hair.  Next I will shampoo (non SLS) and then steam DC with Avocado oil, some conditioner and a honey/aloe mix. I will then braid and use my growth aid


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2008)

Used Bee Mine today!

I got my strawberry kiwi scented bottle today and can't WAIT to use it tomorrow, it smells so great!!!


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 10, 2008)

Checkin' in ... used my MN mixture last nite and BT a little while ago.


----------



## baddison (Jul 11, 2008)

Yup....still alternating nightly between BeeMine and Ovation!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 11, 2008)

Ive used my candy today 

BEE MINE STRAWBERRY KIWI


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 11, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Used Bee Mine today!
> 
> I got my strawberry kiwi scented bottle today and can't WAIT to use it tomorrow, it smells so great!!!


 

Give me some of that hair Tiffers.....


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2008)

I used my strawberry scented Bee Mine today!!! Baby-dee, you're right, it DOES smell like candy! It smells sooooooooooooo good!!! I love it!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> Give me some of that hair Tiffers.....



Girl, all that growth you're getting, you'll be there in no time!!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 11, 2008)

Used my BT last night.
Girls... y'all are on a roll...Good job everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 11, 2008)

Checking in!!!!!!! Used my MN. I do want to try Bee Mine. This Strawberry- Kiwi sounds good!!!!


----------



## michaela (Jul 11, 2008)

Now im Dc on Dry hair and i used Them!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 11, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Girl, all that growth you're getting, you'll be there in no time!!!


 

I hope so....


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 11, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Checking in!!!!!!! Used my MN. I do want to try Bee Mine. This Strawberry- Kiwi sounds good!!!!


 
Its worth a try..... It smells so good.... Taste like CANDY... lol lol


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 12, 2008)

Used Bee Mine this morning


----------



## 2themax (Jul 12, 2008)

Yours is growing very good!  Keep it up & Count me in!!


----------



## michaela (Jul 12, 2008)

Used them Again!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 13, 2008)

I used o concoction I made last night
It had Sulfur 8, BT, jasmine and Eucalyptus oils...WHAT???? I was bored and I needed to experiment
My scalp was tingling a little before I went to bed..Is that good or bad?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2008)

Used my Bee Mine yesterday and today. My hair smells so good!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> Its worth a try..... It smells so good.... *Taste* like CANDY... lol lol



WHAT???? You tasted it????  

Po thang, you was hungry


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 13, 2008)

No i didnt lol lol


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I used o concoction I made last night
> It had Sulfur 8, BT, jasmine and Eucalyptus oils...WHAT???? I was bored and I needed to experiment
> My scalp was tingling a little before I went to bed..Is that good or bad?



The things we do when we're bored  The last time I was bored, I blowdried and flatironed my hair 

The tingling is fine, most likely from the eucalyptus oil  How was the consistancy? Like a thick oil, or more runny?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 13, 2008)

ive used my bee mine


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> The things we do when we're bored  The last time I was bored, I blowdried and flatironed my hair
> 
> The tingling is fine, most likely from the eucalyptus oil  How was the consistancy? Like a thick oil, or more runny?


It was thick, not like grease thick, but not like thick oil either...just thick..almost like conditioner thick...


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 14, 2008)

used my bee mine


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 14, 2008)

I used my MN and BT yesterday.  I will use BT today.  I can't wait to order me some Ovation!


----------



## michaela (Jul 15, 2008)

used the yesterday


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 15, 2008)

Used Bee Mine yesterday and day before.  Getting ready to wash and DC and will post later today.  Have a nice day ladies !!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 16, 2008)

Used bee mine yesterday and today


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got braids a week ago tomorrow, so I'm going to wait at least another two weeks before I start back using my growth aids, I think?????????
I need these braids to last 3 months, with only two touch ups (LOL)


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got braids a week ago tomorrow, so I'm going to wait at least another two weeks before I start back using my growth aids, I think?????????
I need these braids to last 3 months, with only two touch ups (LOL)


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 16, 2008)

Used my BT last night.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2008)

Used my Bee Mine today! My hair smells so yummy!


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 16, 2008)

Used my Bee Mine last night and just now !!!


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Used my Bee Mine today! My hair smells so yummy!



Girl you have that awful disease hand in hair disease lol !


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Used my Bee Mine today! My hair smells so yummy!


 

tiffers...

I thought you were using BT... when did you switch to Bee Mine?  Do you think Bee Mine is working better for you?

PS:  You didn't kill my little friend for pouring out your stuff did you?  You haven't posted pictures of them recently!


----------



## michaela (Jul 17, 2008)

Used them yesterday and today!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 17, 2008)

Checking in!!!! Using my MN mix nightly.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 17, 2008)

I managed to put tiny little braids in my hair yesterday (No extensions) and I just applied my BT in between the lines.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jul 17, 2008)

i missed one day this week, but other than that i've been keeping up with MT


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 17, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> i missed one day this week, but other than that i've been keeping up with MT


No worries girl..You are doing great.


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 19, 2008)

Used my Bee Mine tonight !


----------



## michaela (Jul 19, 2008)

used them yesterday


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 19, 2008)

Will be using my BT tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2008)

I had a hectic day today and am extremely tired. Didn't feel like doing anything, but I forced myself to use Bee Mine. Now my hair smells good and I can go to sleep happy


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 19, 2008)

used Bee Mine


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I had a hectic day today and am extremely tired. Didn't feel like doing anything, but I forced myself to use Bee Mine. Now my hair smells good and I can go to sleep happy





baby-dee04 said:


> used Bee Mine


You two are gonna really make me buy this bee mine grow aid. I am fighting the PJ demons like crazy at the moment. I am so proud of myself b/c I actually don't have too many hair products, but boy do I have to do a heck of a job to keep myself from going to buy all sorts of things.
All that said...WHERE CAN BUY BEE MINE?blush:.....


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.beemineproducts.com/
 this is the site...dont fight it !also there is a sale..........


*~ New Site SALE ~*

Get 10% off of everything you purchase now until July 19th enter code NEWSITE for discount !


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 19, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> http://www.beemineproducts.com/
> this is the site...dont fight it !also there is a sale..........
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you girl...but I am going to have to wait until my BT is done. I really need to keep the PJism in check, I just bought myself a new car . Can't afford to mess up my finances.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2008)

Ladies, I'm going to have to drop out of the challenge 

My scalp is really on one right now. It's dry, itchy and ANY oil I put on my scalp makes me shed like crazy. Bee Mine, coconut, macassar, emu, rice bran, meadowfoam seed..... Shed city. And it's not a little shed hair, it's huge PALM sized clumps of hair! 

Hopefully this is just a faze, cause I'm having serious withdrawls already


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 21, 2008)

im sorry to hear that Tiffers


----------



## long2short2_? (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh dear  I'm sorry to hear you have to drop out, your hair has progressed so much on this challenge.   Does your scalp react to anything else such as poo or conditionars? I wonder if there is just so much a scalp can take before breaking down. . . I hope the shedding stops and your scalp heals as soon as possible.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Ladies, I'm going to have to drop out of the challenge
> 
> My scalp is really on one right now. It's dry, itchy and ANY oil I put on my scalp makes me shed like crazy. Bee Mine, coconut, macassar, emu, rice bran, meadowfoam seed..... Shed city. And it's not a little shed hair, it's huge PALM sized clumps of hair!
> 
> Hopefully this is just a faze, cause I'm having serious withdrawls already


Oooohhhh...tiffers, I am so sorry about that. We are so close to the end of the challenge, next week we should be checking in. Please feel free to check in with your progress even though you are not going to the end. I am sad to see you go, but the health of your hair is more important. Take good hair of that hair and nip that shedding in the bud.
See you in the DC challenge


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm so sowwy you have to drop out Tiffers. I hope your shedding ceases though. I know that can be an annoying problem. 


I am also checking in. Still continuing using my MN mixture.


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 22, 2008)

Used my Bee Mine yesterday, day before and today !!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 22, 2008)

used my bee mine every day since getting it Saturday.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 23, 2008)

BT tonight.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 25, 2008)

Used my BT.
NEXT WEEK IS CHECK-IN LADIES!
Are you ready to show off your progress?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 25, 2008)

Used my MN tonight. 

Wow. Updates are almost here? This challenge went by fast.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive been using my bee mine... Havent be able to post.. Had to get ready for finals for the summer I passed


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 25, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Used my MN tonight.
> 
> Wow. Updates are almost here? This challenge went by fast.


YEP, UPDATE TIME IS ALMOST HERE, YOU GUYS READY? Yeah the challenge went by fast. Anyone want to continue after end of July?



baby-dee04 said:


> Ive been using my bee mine... Havent be able to post.. Had to get ready for finals for the summer I passed


*CONGRATULATIONS GIRL.*


----------



## baddison (Jul 25, 2008)

I think I'll need to continue until December.  I am in the braids C&G challenge.  Got box braids on July 11th.  I am replacing individual braids as needed, and still washing and DC'ing twice per week. I use BeeMine nitely, and I can't wait to see my hair in december.


I'll just stay on in the challenge until December 25th.  I think my christmas gift will be to finally see how beautiful my hair has become.


----------



## michaela (Jul 25, 2008)

Here Are my progress Pics


First pic May 11 2008 Second July 25 2008


----------



## Lebiya (Jul 25, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Here Are my progress Pics
> 
> 
> First pic May 11 2008 Second July 25 2008


 

WHAT!!!! 

OMG what are you using??
 whats your regime??


----------



## michaela (Jul 25, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> WHAT!!!!
> 
> OMG what are you using??
> whats your regime??


 


my regi is very confusing for me lol

I co washed at least twice a week  Deep Conditon Twice a week and washed every 3 days. i used Megatek and Bee mine Every other day. I Would Sometimes use Mn just To get Rid of it But it Cleared up my Dandruff really good so i would use it Occasionally.Thats about it. 
I didnt use them Every Day Either((Im LAZY)) but i try to.


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 25, 2008)

I used my MN mixture today and will be applying the BT tonite.  Getting a good amt. of NG.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jul 27, 2008)

you can check out my progress pics in www.fotki.com/darlingdu  the challenges folder.

i was suppossed to be using moegro but since i dont have it i will continue with mega tek. I'm on this challenge indefinitly


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are my progress pictures.
I started this challenge with the hope that by end of July I would be able to do something with my TWA. Well I was able to get my TWA cornrowed without extensions. So, mission accomplished








* Day after the BC--&--2 months after the BC*








* 2 months after the BC--&--4 months after the BC(Current Length)*





*





4 months after BCing, I finally can get my hair cornrowed ,(Its not the best, but its possible) it feels really good.
I will definitely continue with this challenge.*


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jul 27, 2008)

i would not be putting up progress pics because i suffered a set back when i relaxed i had some breakage that caused my progress to be dwindle all because of my stubborn hair stylist i lost the 2 inch progess i had


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Here are my progress pictures.
> I started this challenge with the hope that by end of July I would be able to do something with my TWA. Well I was able to get my TWA cornrowed without extensions. So, mission accomplished
> 
> 
> ...


Hoping the pics are not too large.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 27, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> i would not be putting up progress pics because i suffered a set back when i relaxed i had some breakage that caused my progress to be dwindle all because of my stubborn hair stylist i lost the 2 inch progess i had


I am so sorry to hear that. Be encouraged, your progress will be back in know time.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 27, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. Be encouraged, your progress will be back in know time.




hey sweetie,

how is your hair going? After reading your thread the other day and relating to it so much I wanted to ask how it was going?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 27, 2008)

tishee said:


> hey sweetie,
> 
> how is your hair going? After reading your thread the other day and relating to it so much I wanted to ask how it was going?


Thank you so much. I am really trying to overcome my frustrations and adjusting to my TWA. Progress wise I am doing well. You can see my progress a couple of posts up. I am trying to do different things with my hair to see if mentally I can overcome my frustrations. I have decided to give it time and see how I do. I have not really decided how much time though. I just figure if the time comes for me to not be natural anymore, I will know it deep down. So I am leaving it at that. My frustrations probably will never go away until my hair is where I want it to be healthy and length wise, whether natural or relaxed.
Thank you for checking on me..I so appreciate that:blowkiss:


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mandy I think that you have great progress.  I wanted to be able to post a starting pic and a current pic all in one post but for some reason I can't seem to do it.  It keeps telling me that I can't use my signature pic twice.  Oh well anywho my current sig pic is where I am right now.  I have some photos in my photobucket acct.  I'm really new at all this techical digital stuff.  

I will be using BT tonite after I finish cowashing, shampoo & Deep Conditioning.  Won't use MN until tomorrow.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey all!!!!!!!!! I have a question. I'm not relaxing until the 6th of August and I wanted to wait to post progress pics then. Would that be okay? If not, then i'll post at the end of this month.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 29, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> YEP, UPDATE TIME IS ALMOST HERE, YOU GUYS READY? Yeah the challenge went by fast. Anyone want to continue after end of July?


 
I would definitely love continuing this challenge.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 29, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Thank you so much. I am really trying to overcome my frustrations and adjusting to my TWA. Progress wise I am doing well. You can see my progress a couple of posts up. I am trying to do different things with my hair to see if mentally I can overcome my frustrations. I have decided to give it time and see how I do. I have not really decided how much time though. I just figure if the time comes for me to not be natural anymore, I will know it deep down. So I am leaving it at that. My frustrations probably will never go away until my hair is where I want it to be healthy and length wise, whether natural or relaxed.
> Thank you for checking on me..I so appreciate that:blowkiss:



glad to hear that you are giving it some time. I decided to do the same thing. I am a little on the inpatient side and my dh always gets on to me about that. I am trying to be more consistent with everything hair related. I have got to find staple products and stick to them. With everything that comes out, it seems that it could work for me but then when I try it and a no go. I am on a mission to find what works for me and stick with it. This bandwagon stuff is getting too darn expensive....lol.


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 30, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I would definitely love continuing this challenge.


 
I too would like to continue this challenge. I'm going to Family Dollar tomorrow so that I can get some more MN. I will need to get some more EVOO and try to find some other carrier and essential oils to add to it.

I think that I've had some good progress but sometimes it is hard to tell.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 31, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> I too would like to continue this challenge. I'm going to Family Dollar tomorrow so that I can get some more MN. I will need to get some more EVOO and try to find some other carrier and essential oils to add to it.
> 
> I think that I've had some good progress but sometimes it is hard to tell.


Nice progress. Your hair looks very healthy too


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Nice progress. Your hair looks very healthy too


 
Thank you. I love this challenge!


----------



## MsSunshine (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello ladies sorry I have been away moving into a new place.  Have been using Bee Mine everyday.  Have a wonderful evening you all.  Happy hair growing !


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 2, 2008)

Used my BT and Sulfur 8 mix


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 2, 2008)

can i join this? since yall are continuing this, when is the new end date?

i have my MN all ready! i mixed it with coconut oil, Wild Growth oil, Sulfer 8, and peppermint oil. i made 2 seperate mango butter jars full


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 2, 2008)

hairbrat_danni said:


> can i join this? since yall are continuing this, when is the new end date?
> 
> i have my MN all ready! i mixed it with coconut oil, Wild Growth oil, Sulfer 8, and peppermint oil. i made 2 seperate mango butter jars full


You sure can girl....We will be going for another 3 months, I think thats a good period of time to see results.
Welcome to the challenge


----------



## michaela (Aug 4, 2008)

hairbrat_danni said:


> can i join this? since yall are continuing this, when is the new end date?
> 
> i have my MN all ready! i mixed it with coconut oil, Wild Growth oil, Sulfer 8, and peppermint oil. i made 2 seperate mango butter jars full


 

Wow that looks Yummy
a Nice and Thick creamy Texture!


----------



## michaela (Aug 4, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Here are my progress pictures.
> I started this challenge with the hope that by end of July I would be able to do something with my TWA. Well I was able to get my TWA cornrowed without extensions. So, mission accomplished
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mandy you hair Looks Great!
Conrows Look Good too!
You are getting  Great Growth Congrats!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Challenge Hairbrat. I'm still using my MN mixture. I'll be posting my updates Thursday after i relax.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 4, 2008)

I used BT last nite -- will use MN mix tonite.  The ng is getting really difficult to work with.  I've been doing cwing and d/cing to try and manage it but i will be getting my hair braided up either sew-in or cornrowed under a wig.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 4, 2008)

IVe been using my bee mine, just to lazy to log in


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 4, 2008)

Been using my BT.


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 5, 2008)

used my MN mix!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 6, 2008)

Used my BT last night


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 8, 2008)

used my MN a couple hours ago!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 8, 2008)

Used my concoction.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 8, 2008)

Ive used my bee mine all week...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 9, 2008)

Okay, i relaxed Wednesday and this is my progress pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It looks a bit longer, i was hoping for APL though. Maybe by October.

I also have been using my MN each night.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 9, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okay, i relaxed Wednesday and this is my progress pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. I love the color too!


----------



## long2short2_? (Aug 9, 2008)

i've used MT all this week.


----------



## stephshe (Aug 9, 2008)

I've used Claudie's Elixir all week and as soon as I get my MT I'll be adding that too


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 9, 2008)

stephshe said:


> I've used Claudie's Elixir all week and as soon as I get my MT I'll be adding that too


I am dying to get me some MT, I am tired of my BT and I think my hair has had enough of it too. Its not responding anymore.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 11, 2008)

I got my sew in on Friday nite -- YAY!  I'm so glad I don't have to wrestle w/my ng for a while!  I used MN on Saturday and will be using BT today.  Mandy, sorry the BT isn't working that well for you now.  It did seem that you got great results from one of your growth aids.  I'd love to get my hands on some MT too!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 11, 2008)

Applied my MN. i'm thinking about trying something new though. I like the MN, but i think its time to change it up.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 11, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> I got my sew in on Friday nite -- YAY!  I'm so glad I don't have to wrestle w/my ng for a while!  I used MN on Saturday and will be using BT today.  Mandy, sorry the BT isn't working that well for you now.  It did seem that you got great results from one of your growth aids.  I'd love to get my hands on some MT too!


You when I really think about it, I think BT is working, it is the oiliness that I don't like. The last two weeks, my hair was in  minibraids and I applied between the tracks. When I took them out yesterday, I noticed a very significant difference. My hair is growing.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm still using mn -- used it yesterday (Thurs.) and I used another type of sulfur oil -- similar to BT but it's called Sulfur Solutions Hair Serum Complexx.  It's good because it stops the itchies and it smells good.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 29, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> I'm still using mn -- used it yesterday (Thurs.) and I used another type of sulfur oil -- similar to BT but it's called Sulfur Solutions Hair Serum Complexx.  It's good because it stops the itchies and it smells good.


Good to know that you are still in this.
I have be faithfully using my BT, I just want to use it up. I think it is helping growth. but my hair is just way too oily. I have to wash it every morning. I have way too many people that are fascinated by my hair and want to touch it, that I can't have oily hair. My hands are always in my hair too


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 29, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Good to know that you are still in this.
> I have be faithfully using my BT, I just want to use it up. I think it is helping growth. but my hair is just way too oily. I have to wash it every morning. I have way too many people that are fascinated by my hair and want to touch it, that I can't have oily hair. My hands are always in my hair too


 
I have found that when I mix my mn -- usually 2 tubes I can add the BT to it as well as a few other eos and it helps to give it a creamy batter texture (eliminating the need to have to apply the BT directly to scalp, IMO).  I do notice some separation of the oil from the mixture so I just mix it up or shake it up well before use.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies!!!!!! I must admit i have slacked off using my MN. Moving back to school and other things have taken top priority. i bought some more MN so i'll be starting back up. i'm glad this thread was bumped!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 31, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hi ladies!!!!!! I must admit i have slacked off using my MN. Moving back to school and other things have taken top priority. i bought some more MN so i'll be starting back up. i'm glad this thread was bumped!


Girl, it is time to step it up again!!!!


----------



## long2short2_? (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm still on my MT. I slacked off a bit the end of August and was so upset about all the growth i let pass me by.  I'm back on it now and love feeling the ripples from my newgrowth.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 16, 2008)

Checking in!!!!!!! I am still using my MN. i'm not sure if i want to continue after i finish these two tubes off though. We'll see when i get my next relaxer if i want to continue.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 19, 2008)

I bought some MT and mixed with my BT. I am using every night to every other night.


----------



## mistee11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies,  I know that it's been a while since I last checked in but that was only because I was really busy with my daughter starting back to school and all.  Anyway I just wanted to say that I'm still using BT and MN mixture.  I can truly say that I've seen great growth with these two growth aids.  See pics below:




*June 2008*




*September 2008*


----------



## long2short2_? (Oct 28, 2008)

Is anyone still on doing this? I haven't stopped and have gotten great growth.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 28, 2008)

I brought out the good ol moegro last night and have the creepy crawlies!


----------



## long2short2_? (Oct 30, 2008)

Auburn said:


> I brought out the good ol moegro last night and have the creepy crawlies!



I tried to use the moegro, but i could not stand the smell. I think there should be laws against peppermint in hair products.  I wish i could take it though, imagine the growth i could get. . .


----------

